# Reencuentro con la cleta



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hola a todos!

Por mucho tiempo no habia compartido nada, porque no tenia nada que compartir.

Ahora tengo un poco, no mucho y ni por asomo las hazañas sobre pedales o los lugares increibles que algunos de ustedes nos hacen el favor de compartir, pero algo es algo.

En fin, fui de vacaciones a mi tierra, Veracruz y aunque mis planes tenian en cuenta rodar por el area de Xalapa, tuve que conformarme con los alrededores de donde creci, Cardel, Ver.

El 31-Dic tuve la intencion de subir al Cerro de Los Metates (Cerro de Quiahuiztlan) en la cleta, pero como me menciono uno de los locales, por la vereda existente no esta para subir en bici. Mas bien con machete y a pie.



















Ya tenia la bici ahi, asi que me avente la subida al cerro por el camino de asfalto. Desde ahi, se ve hacia abajo a Villa Rica.










Mi familia me estaba esperando en la Playa de Villa Rica, a donde baje y me esperaba una pequeña pero muy agradable sorpresa. Habia un cerrito con acantilados y algun senderillo.

El sendero era un hueso pequeño, pero duro de roer. Lo camine cuesta arriba, pero lo rode cuesta abajo










Arriba del cerro se tiene una vista increible de la Playa de Villa Rica, los acantilados y al fondo, la Central Nucleoelectrica Laguna Verde.














































En numeros no es nada impresionante, pero lo disfrute mucho y se ve que el area tiene potencial para ver algunos senderos y desarrollar otros. Lastima que ya no vivo por alla para dedicarle mas tiempo.

El dia 2-Ene, aproveche para estirar las piernas y paliar un poco los excesos de fin de año.

Otra rodada corta, que me es muy familiar pues esos terrenos si los conozco bastante bien.

Me lance de Cardel a Playa de Chachalacas por una ruta de terraceria, aunque en mis tiempos era casi toda terraceria y ahora quedo recortada a un poco menos de la mitad de terraceria.

En estos terrenos, rode al lado de cañales que estan siendo quemados para levantar la cosecha o bien, en espera de serlo.










Fue una rodada corta, sin dificultad alguna, pero empezar el dia con esta vista es mejor que muchas otras cosas










Se llega a la Playa de Chachalacas que tenia una luz mortecina a pesar de pasar ya de las 8 de la mañana. Desde la bocana del rio, no se puede ver que el mar esta picado, engaña la calma con la que corre el rio.










Ya en la playa se puede ver el mar picado y el viento arrastrando arena consigo...










Y como justa recompensa...










Solo espero que el resto del año siga a ese ritmo. Aunque todavia extraño las rutas del centro del pais y sus elevaciones y complejidad tecnica, rodar lo que sea siempre me arranca una sonrisa.

Saludos!
Warp


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Buenas rutas y buenas fotos para salir del "retiro" :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy padres fotos Warp :cornut:

Rodar junto a oceanos, rios, lagos, o cualquier paisaje que contenga el elemento agua, son rodadas muy especiales. Ya hasta me puse nostálgico y recorde mi primera ruta a San Blas con mi novia, que ahora es mi esposa :blush:


Vaya que te has dedicado a pimpear tu Nicolai :winker:


Esa combinacion verde obscuro tipo Jeep clásico con cafe, se ve de super Lujo. :band:

Y por cierto como te ha salido tu amorto x fusión ?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

buenas pics, se ve buena la zona, yo estuve en jalcomulco por noviembre donde estan los rapidos y me lleve mi bici a ver que encontraba 1 dia me lance a la aventura y solo encontr caminos de terraceria que subian y bajaban nada especial, 2dia encontre un guia (no exactamente un guia, pero alguien que le da a la bici y conoce rutas)y me llevo cerca de xalapa y de ahi empezamos a bajar hasta jalco, una ruta muy buena mucho singletrack y pisajes entre selva y montaña, creo que la zona de veracruz puede ser una de las mejores del pais para el MTB,me gustaria conocer mas, e escuchado que la ruta buena es la perote a xico que son como 8 horas y hay de todo,saludos y se ve buena tu bici wrap.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Brunomu... En efecto, el plan era ir por Jalcomulco, pero no pudo ser por razones que no vienen al caso. Hay un grupo en el area de Xalapa desarrollando senderos tipo all-mountain/Enduro. Es una zona con una orografia dificil, que se presta para el MTB.

Igualmente como dices, de Perote a Xalapa es casi todo de bajada, asi que esa ruta debe estar espectacular.

Sera en otra ocasion.

DrFoes... Gracias! Que bueno que las fotos les hayan gustado.

En cuanto a la Nico... pues tengo una relacion de odio/amor con ese color. Surgio como la necesidad de ordenar el cuadro de un color standard, que no fuera comun, pero tampoco estridente o que pasara de moda en un rato. Asi que me decidi por el schwarz-olive (verde oliva oscuro) que no agrego costo al cuadro. El color me encanto y es dificil reflejar el color verdadero en las fotos, por ser tan oscuro. Se pierde un poco entre la vegetacion tambien.

La parte que odio? No le pega el blanco, el plata u otros colores facilmente.

El build esta donde lo quiero. Hace poco, la pase a 2X10 (Shimano XT - 24-36 - 11-32) y creo que va bien para lo que la uso. Si rodara en el centro del pais, tal vez me pasaria a un 11-34.

El shock X-Fusion, fenomenal. Cierto que le he dado poco uso, pero es de largo el mejor shock que
usado, aunque no he usado un CCDB o un Avalanche para comparar.


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Muy buenas fotos, Veracruz está en mi lista de lugares para rodar. El ajusco es #1 en la lista.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bonitas vistas, Warp . Gracias.


Warp said:


> El 31-Dic tuve la intencion de subir al Cerro de Los Metates (Cerro de Quiahuiztlan) en la cleta, pero como me menciono uno de los locales, por la vereda existente no esta para subir en bici. Mas bien con machete y a pie.


Es que llevaste bici equivocada. Mejor esta:


----------

